# [SOLVED] Windows 8 and Lotus 123



## clyde123

Has anyone got Lotus 123 to work under Windows 8 ?
I had it fine in W7.


----------



## LMiller7

*Re: Windows 8 and Lotus 123*

What version of Lotus 123 and is this 32 or 64 bit Windows 8?


----------



## clyde123

*Re: Windows 8 and Lotus 123*

Thanks LMiller7, I got it working late last night.
It's Lotus Smartsuite Millenium Edition, and Windows 8 Pro 64 bit.
Using auto-run just failed, right at the start. I opened the disc in "my computer" and ran the setup.exe instead of the install.exe
That worked.


----------

